# Mt. Baker Conditions in April



## johncp (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All, 

Was thinking of heading over to mr. baker on 04/19....conditions there as of now are epic, but just wondering if anyone knew how they usually are mid/late april? Currently, they have 250-300 inch base, with natural snowfall at times....

just wondering if it'll be worth spending dough on the plane ticket...

any adivce is appreciated, thanks


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

spring in washington, anything is possible. 30% snow 30% rain 30% sun. long term forecast is to stay cool but who knows. Crystal mt has a higher elevation if it does look like rain.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Riding in WA is usually still off the hook in April. Plenty of mountains and they all usually have some kind of lifts turning. If one is raining, another may be snowing, while another still may have sun. Our weather in spring tends to have Multiple Personality Disorder. :laugh:


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

NWBoarder28 said:


> Riding in WA is usually still off the hook in April. Plenty of mountains and they all usually have some kind of lifts turning. If one is raining, another may be snowing, while another still may have sun. Our weather in spring tends to have Multiple Personality Disorder. :laugh:


Agreed. One week it could be warm and sunny or warm and rainy. The next week it might snow 18 inches overnight. 

One of my best powder days ever was April 9, 2008, at Alpental (45 miles east of downtown Seattle). I'm sure Baker was insane that day.


----------

